# Retro Gameboy Collection



## aleXXXps (Mar 23, 2014)

So I have been working on collecting some retro Gameboy stuff and thought I'd post a picture of what I have so far. If you have any comments or can share your collections, that would be awesome!

Not pictured, but I also have a green Gameboy Pocket (JPN), another Gameboy DMG, and a few games I loaned out to a relative.  The girlfriend thinks it's a silly collection, but I love it and play them all the time!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 23, 2014)

Man, that's freakin' awesome! I don't have much of a collection, but I believe I have a Gameboy Color along with a crapload of games in my parent's basement! I'll bring them with and take a picture of it


----------



## assassinz (Mar 23, 2014)

Do you have a GBA SP? That's the best system to be playing GB and GBC carts on because of the bright screen and rechargeable battery.


----------



## TheJeweler (Mar 23, 2014)

I wish I kept all my old gameboy games, now I only have a couple of pokemon games.


----------



## cracker (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice.

Here's mine.




(hotlink of someone else's as I don't have a pic of mine handy)


----------



## aleXXXps (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't have an SP. For some reason I just enjoy the feeling of playing on the old school DMG because it reminds me of my childhood.  Plus I never had the chance to own a lot of these when I was younger, but now I can.

I've tried Roms and even bought older games in the eShop on 3ds, but it's just not the same either.

I'm looking into trying to buy a mint condition DMG soon, but they seem hard to find and super pricey.


----------



## Ozito (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's mine, I have been buying so many games the last couple of years so I'm starting to get rid of systems and games I'm never even going to play. It's almost like the Pirate sickness but with secondhand games.
I barely have time to finish one game and here I am buying more.


----------



## Tastyfurr (Mar 24, 2014)

aleXXXps said:


> So I have been working on collecting some retro Gameboy stuff and thought I'd post a picture of what I have so far. If you have any comments or can share your collections, that would be awesome!
> 
> Not pictured, but I also have a green Gameboy Pocket (JPN), another Gameboy DMG, and a few games I loaned out to a relative.  The girlfriend thinks it's a silly collection, but I love it and play them all the time!
> 
> http://i58.tinypic.com/2rpz7fk.jpg



Nice collection indeed, the original gameboys look like they are in good condition! Mine are a Little worse for wear but still work xD
This is my full collection of Nintendo handhelds, ive become somewhat of a hoarder..






And games to go with them.


----------



## aleXXXps (Mar 24, 2014)

I so wish I had kept all of the boxes for this stuff.  However, as a kid, my priority was to tear the games open and play them as quickly as possible.  You can tell which games I played a lot because  those are really worn out!


----------



## bitbite (Mar 24, 2014)

Really digg'n your collection aleXXXps!
I managed to keep around all of my orginal box, but i still have to dig them up somewhere at my parents house, this is what i've found so far:


----------



## aleXXXps (Mar 26, 2014)

Any recommendations of games I need to add to my collection? Like a "must have"? I recently bought Tetris 2 and Sword of Hope on eBay.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 26, 2014)

i just got a super gameboy recently! I see you have two Metroid II. let me get one! please!

nice collections everyone, i love original gameboy. i wish i would have held onto mine, i sold it in high school for booze money


----------



## Harsky (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm kinda torn with restarting my Gameboy collection. On the one hand, I can go on ebay and try and buy them again (pretty pricey) but I'm limited to playing them on a GBA SP or GBC or buy them cheap from the 3DS eShop and have them all on my 3DS. 

I did try the GBC emulator on the PSP but there's something that keeps calling me back to try and collect them again.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have one hell of a console collection but still working on many handhelds and an Atari 2600. Nice GB collection though.


----------



## aleXXXps (Mar 28, 2014)

VashTS said:


> i just got a super gameboy recently! I see you have two Metroid II. let me get one! please!
> 
> nice collections everyone, i love original gameboy. i wish i would have held onto mine, i sold it in high school for booze money



I think Metroid II is one of my more valuable games, so I'd never get rid of it.  One of my copies is mint, the other one has been chewed by a dog (but still plays fine). I had to get another copy for the collection and keep the other to play/abuse :-)


----------



## cracker (Mar 28, 2014)

Back in the day when Metroid II was new I actually got a copy with Kool-Aid points. I'm torn about it because I love Metroid and the upgrades are nice but it was a pretty difficult game just because of the terrain being much more repeating-maze-like than the original. I only just went back and beat it within the last 2 years.


----------



## Ozito (Mar 28, 2014)

Kool-aid points?

Tell me more about that


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 28, 2014)

$16.50 for the game boy: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-Ga...1311147498?pt=Video_Games&hash=item19eaa951ea

and

$36.93 for the games: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-Ga...156?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c78244fc

No, It is not my products, it is just the first results I got from ebay, what I'm trying to show is how cheap is the marketing value of an EPIC video game. The sentimental value that I got for my stuff is much more than $55 USD, but I got much less games and my GB is destroyed...


----------



## migles (Mar 28, 2014)

i am in an adventure of collecting every pokemon game, so far i have:

ruby and emerald (used no box)
diamond x2 (1 unopened box and other used without box)
soul silver and heart gold (SS used with box no pokewalker; HG opened box but not used with pokewalker)
black and white (opened boxes)
white 2 and pokemon x (opened boxes)

i am trying to find a way of getting a GBA:SP and the other games i miss
i will also try to get a gamecube with gameboy player link cables to trade with the gba:sp and a wii

my problem in collecting is my mom doesn't like i spend money :/ almost all the stuff i bought on stores without her knowledge 

omg seing pokemon cartridges makes me so jealously, i really miss playing pokeymon cristal or yellow D:


----------



## cracker (Mar 28, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Kool-aid points?
> 
> Tell me more about that



I didn't remember this commercial. I think it was 1200 points. Luckily we had a hoard of them in our kitchen drawer at the time.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## migles (Mar 28, 2014)

pyromaniac123 said:


> -snip-


 
i hate you so much D: sell me the pokemon games? or some of them? or a gba sp?


----------



## Ozito (Mar 28, 2014)

migles said:


> i hate you so much D: sell me the pokemon games? or some of them? or a gba sp?


 

Hate me too!!

*Attached Files:*




​*rsz_dscf5107.jpg*

File size:​324.4 KB​Views:​57​


​*IMG_20130911_213731.jpg*

File size:​1.2 MB​Views:​55​


----------



## migles (Mar 28, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Hate me too!!


 
will not hate much because there is not much pokemon or gba sp

btw, how do you play that gbc games? as far i know a micro can't play gb\gbc games

but yeah, you get hating points because the flash carts

edit: OMG IS THAT SILVER UNOPENED BOX?


----------



## Ozito (Mar 28, 2014)

Resent meeeeeeee!!!

I used to play them on my 1 gen gba, not in the picture, got some stuff that I forgot to put there.

What silver box? Gta?


----------



## migles (Mar 28, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Resent meeeeeeee!!!
> 
> I used to play them on my 1 gen gba, not in the picture, got some stuff that I forgot to put there.
> 
> What silver box? Gta?


 
pokemon silver, it looks like it is not opened


----------



## Ozito (Mar 28, 2014)

That one is opened for sure, it was my first game boy game.......EVER!

It's just in good condition, replaced the battery yesterday actually.


----------



## migles (Mar 28, 2014)

Ozito said:


> That one is opened for sure, it was my first game boy game.......EVER!
> 
> It's just in good condition, replaced the battery yesterday actually.


 
my first one was pokemon crystal, germany version xD i didn't understand a thing but i still really enjoyed to smash the A button, i can't see this things i just feel i need to collect them all (the games)


----------



## Ozito (Mar 28, 2014)

Wasn't the German version E5 (five European languages)?
Even though it was my first game I didn't get addicted 
I also want to collect them but just to have them in my GBA collection.


----------



## migles (Mar 28, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Wasn't the German version E5 (five European languages)?
> Even though it was my first game I didn't get addicted
> I also want to collect them but just to have them in my GBA collection.


 
i want both for play and make some kind of personal\private museum... i am more than half way collecting the ds pokemon games and i play them all xD

and no, it was 100% german, i would preefer to play in english, but as far i know there was not a multi language version... my family bought my game on germany.. i think there was also a spanish game version and italian. but not my language... it would be better if i did get the english version... but ho well.. i still had fun


----------



## Ozito (Mar 28, 2014)

migles said:


> i want both for play and make some kind of personal\private museum... i am more than half way collecting the ds pokemon games and i play them all xD
> 
> and no, it was 100% german, i would preefer to play in english, but as far i know there was not a multi language version... my family bought my game on germany.. i think there was also a spanish game version and italian. but not my language... it would be better if i did get the english version... but ho well.. i still had fun


 

Have you been searching for pokemons in the swedish ebay? Some people sell internationally, if you need translation just send me a message.

Just be careful though, there's been a lot of clones introduced, it was quite clean before.


----------



## Chary (Mar 29, 2014)

So, I heard we were showing off bragging about displaying our GB/C/A collections?


----------



## migles (Mar 29, 2014)

Chary said:


> So, I heard we were showing off bragging about displaying our GB/C/A collections?
> 
> -snip-


 
ho, please take the pain away, stop the suffering, soooooooo jelly


----------



## thaddius (Mar 29, 2014)

Here's my game collection with some flash carts:




My copy of Pokemon Blue went missing a few years ago (I suspect an ex of mine) and when I was in grade 7 someone stole my copies of F1 Racing and Megaman IV. Kids are jerks. :/

Those white GBC carts in the red and neon green cases are flash carts that were supposed to be USB Bleep Bloop carts. After never getting my order and tracking down the creator/seller I convinced him to send it to me. To my amazement he told me he'd send me two! Instead he sent me non-USB versions that I cannot use without a programmer. Still bitter about that...

And here's my system/GB printer/rest of flash cart collection:




Not pictured is a third DMG I have lying around somewhere and a battered copy of Tetris.

Please don't contact me about buying any of these off of me. I'm not selling.


----------



## migles (Mar 29, 2014)

thaddius said:


> Here's my game collection with some flash carts:
> 
> My copy of Pokemon Blue went missing a few years ago (I suspect an ex of mine) and when I was in grade 7 someone stole my copies of F1 Racing and Megaman IV. Kids are jerks. :/
> 
> ...


 
nice collection, do i detect a fake pokeymon silver? i thought it was silver and not gray like the other cards
do the printer still works?


----------



## thaddius (Mar 29, 2014)

migles said:


> nice collection, do i detect a fake pokeymon silver? i thought it was silver and not gray like the other cards


It's not fake. I bought it at Zellers when it was released. Pokemon Silver, like Gold, had a different coloured shell. In Silver's case it is a light gray with shiny specs in it.

And yes, the Printers do still work. I even have extra paper for them lying around. It's a pain getting a bunch of batteries for them though.


----------



## migles (Mar 29, 2014)

thaddius said:


> It's not fake. I bought it at Zellers when it was released. Pokemon Silver, like Gold, had a different coloured shell. In Silver's case it is a light gray with shiny specs in it.
> 
> And yes, the Printers do still work. I even have extra paper for them lying around. It's a pain getting a bunch of batteries for them though.


 
what is a bleep bloop?


----------



## thaddius (Mar 29, 2014)

There's a post here with a comparison between a USB Bleep Bloop cartridge and a Smart Boy. They're reprogrammable flash carts that let you put any GB/GBC game on them you want and play them actual Game Boy hardware.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2014)

thaddius said:


> -snip-


 
Why did you only buy pokemon green, not both?


----------



## migles (Mar 29, 2014)

thaddius said:


> There's a post here with a comparison between a USB Bleep Bloop cartridge and a Smart Boy. They're reprogrammable flash carts that let you put any GB/GBC game on them you want and play them actual Game Boy hardware.


 
so basically they are gbc flashcarts? the diference is, they connect to pc and have internal storage and don't rely on modern memory cards?


----------



## thaddius (Mar 29, 2014)

king_leo said:


> Why did you only buy pokemon green, not both?


It was a gift from a friend. I'll track down Red and Yellow some day... I hear they're quite cheap in Japan.



migles said:


> so basically they are gbc flashcarts? the diference is, they connect to pc and have internal storage and don't rely on modern memory cards?


 
Correct. They usually have enough memory for 1 or 2 GB games. But some of them don't have the ability to have 2 games with saves so I usually stick to 1.


----------



## aleXXXps (Mar 31, 2014)

I found a few of my other games packed away, and also included my Gameboy color stuff. Here's the update:


----------



## bitbite (Apr 2, 2014)

thaddius said:


> Correct. They usually have enough memory for 1 or 2 GB games. But some of them don't have the ability to have 2 games with saves so I usually stick to 1.



Thats quite the rare collect of GB/GBC flashcarts you have there! Those Mr. Flash and Dr. GB card are classics!

Does anyone have any suggestion for playing GB/GBC games on original hardware now? Is the "usb 64m smart card" my best option?


----------



## Ozito (Apr 2, 2014)

Is a Mr Flash 64M worth 59USD?


----------



## cracker (Apr 2, 2014)

IMO it definitely is. But with some caveats:

You need to have a GB X-changer or similar hardware to flash the cart.

This programming hardware requires a desktop computer with a real parallel port and Win9x/XP on it.

I haven't looked in a while to see if anyone has been able to accomplish getting it to work on newer versions of Windows or any other OS though or if there is a USB programmer.


----------



## Ozito (Apr 2, 2014)

It's being sold complete with programmer and cable.
I do have an old Thinkpad T43 with a parallel port that would be perfect for this. 

I might buy it then.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 2, 2014)

I'd love to give to my Game Boy Pocket an use with a flashcard, but I can't stand playing with no back-light. Sucks, because it's a very nice console to hold.
Oh well, back to my FF Micro.


----------



## Ozito (Apr 2, 2014)

Vipera said:


> I'd love to give to my Game Boy Pocket an use with a flashcard, but I can't stand playing with no back-light. Sucks, because it's a very nice console to hold.
> Oh well, back to my FF Micro.


 
Have you considered to mod it with a back light?


----------



## Vipera (Apr 2, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Have you considered to mod it with a back light?


Can't see the image, but yeah, I did. Too afraid to screw things up though. And people who would be willing to do it for you want way too much (saw 200+$ prices when I first looked).


----------



## HtheB (Apr 2, 2014)

and old picture of my collection, this one is a couple years old now... need to take a new picture (got a lot MORE now!)


----------



## assassinz (Apr 2, 2014)

aleXXXps said:


> Any recommendations of games I need to add to my collection? Like a "must have"? I recently bought Tetris 2 and Sword of Hope on eBay.


Gargoyle's Quest
Bionic Commando (GB VERSION)
Lode Runner
Mole Mania


----------



## Ozito (Apr 2, 2014)

HtheB said:


> and old picture of my collection, this one is a couple years old now... need to take a new picture (got a lot MORE now!)


 
Cool! You got the failed Gizmondo


----------



## HtheB (Apr 2, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Cool! You got the failed Swedish Gizmodo


Yes !
The Gizmondo is actually a WinCE device... It was actually way better then the DS and PSP though....
And nowadays, it's a collectors item


----------



## Ozito (Apr 2, 2014)

There's quite a story behind that handheld, have you read it?


----------



## cracker (Apr 2, 2014)

Ozito said:


> It's being sold complete with programmer and cable.
> I do have an old Thinkpad T43 with a parallel port that would be perfect for this.
> 
> I might buy it then.
> ...



Parallel ports on laptops can be underpowered many times and cause problems. Hopefully this isn't the case on yours.


----------



## Ozito (Apr 2, 2014)

cracker said:


> Parallel ports on laptops can be underpowered many times and cause problems. Hopefully this isn't the case on yours.


 
Thanks cracker, I tried to google if there were any differences between laptop and desktop ports.
If it doesn't work then I'll just have to setup one of the older pc's.


----------



## cracker (Apr 2, 2014)

Ah WinCE-powered with an ARM cpu   The capabilities of the system are great. From what I have read, the ad-support is a big reason for it failing in its early life.


----------



## cracker (Apr 3, 2014)

Ozito said:


> Thanks cracker, I tried to google if there were any differences between laptop and desktop ports.
> If it doesn't work then I'll just have to setup one of the older pc's.



No problem! I really hope it works for you without much hassle. Use DGB-Max to program it since it provides amazing functionality compared to the official (Bung) software. You may also need to use a driver called GiveIO that is included with GBX-Tool which allows direct access to the parallel port by bypassing Windows' control over it.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a DMG gameboy from 1990 Christmas, still in good condition too, with camera and a few good games, like Pokemon Gold and Silver. I got the carts used, so the stickers are scratched up a bit, but they are real copies, not fakes. I also have a pristine-condition GBA SP (Graphite, back-lit) from 2002 with a good battery, no scratches, functional buttons, etc... And  for the SP I have an EZ-Flash IV (FAT one) filled to the brim with GBA, GB, GBC, and SMS roms. Working on getting NES roms on there next, but it seems to have trouble listing them all if I put too many roms on it. Using Goomba Color to group the classic Gameboy games that don't have battery saves helps, as does SMSAdvance for grouping the GG and SMS games together in Rom packs.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 3, 2014)

What I can find of my collection at the moment :/


----------



## Jayro (Apr 3, 2014)

EMP Knightmare said:


> What I can find of my collection at the moment :/


 

What's that unlabeled GBA cart, near the center above FireRed?


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 3, 2014)

JayRo said:


> What's that unlabeled GBA cart, near the center above FireRed?


 
Britney's Dance Beat


----------



## Plstic (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's mine, I have more gameboys they just don't all fit on my dresser . I could take a better picture if you guys want. The collection does include the Gameboy Light and I have an GBA somewhere too around the house.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone feel like selling me a GBAmicro? I need one.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 3, 2014)

Plstic said:


> Here's mine, I have more gameboys they just don't all fit on my dresser . I could take a better picture if you guys want. The collection does include the Gameboy Light and I have an GBA somewhere too around the house.


Awesome dresser (the game related items make no difference)


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 3, 2014)

-_remove please-_


----------



## Ozito (Apr 3, 2014)

Plstic said:


> Here's mine, I have more gameboys they just don't all fit on my dresser . I could take a better picture if you guys want. The collection does include the Gameboy Light and I have an GBA somewhere too around the house.


 
So what's up with that naked N64? And is that a japanese 20th anniversary GBM?

Well, since we are uploading pictures of the whole nintendo handheld line-up I'll post mine too.
Tomorrow, now i shall sleep.

Goodnight and very nice collections you all


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 3, 2014)

-_-


----------



## aleXXXps (Apr 3, 2014)

I need to pick me up a new Gameboy Color. Mine has broken speakers and I have to use headphones.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 3, 2014)

I didn't realize we were doing Game Boy and Game Boy Advance. I'm going to have to post a new pic this weekend...


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 3, 2014)

This is normally where you'd find my Nintendo handheld games 













thaddius said:


> I didn't realize we were doing Game Boy and Game Boy Advance. I'm going to have to post a new pic this weekend...


 
It was till GBA got leaked in :/


----------



## HtheB (Apr 3, 2014)

Ozito said:


> There's quite a story behind that handheld, have you read it?


 
Yeah, about the mafia and car accident etc.
Which makes this device even more special for me 



cracker said:


> Ah WinCE-powered with an ARM cpu The capabilities of the system are great. From what I have read, the ad-support is a big reason for it failing in its early life.


 
Funny fact, the ads on the 'Gizmondo with ads' has never took place...
They were actually going to the right way... see what smartphones does now with the ingame ads...

If this was a hit, I'm pretty sure we would also have 3 big handheld competitors (psp, ds, gizmondo) like on the normal consoles (playstation, xbox and wiiu)


----------



## Darkipod (Apr 4, 2014)

Damn someone sell me an M3 for my collection! Ill take a new pic's soon, got my DSLR now and a few new things.


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 4, 2014)

You people would hate me if I posted pictures of my collection.


----------



## nickerous (Apr 4, 2014)

Backlit Classic NES sp.  the spongebob sp from the first pic was in terrible shape, so I swapped the insides with an extra classic nes sp i had.






There is a gameboy color hiding in this pic.  I also have an original gameboy, but it has the missing lines issue with the screen.  Also have a bunch more original gb games, but haven't taken a photo of the labels.  Here is a pic of how I store them.


----------



## junn (Apr 4, 2014)

cracker said:


> IMO it definitely is. But with some caveats:
> 
> You need to have a GB X-changer or similar hardware to flash the cart.
> 
> ...


 
there's an usb ez linker/writer mod by mootan that i like and with his Flash manager for GBx software,
i got it to flash my GB bung carts on windows vista ultimate/32bit laptop.
and it can also dump your game or saves.


Spoiler


----------



## Mira (Apr 4, 2014)

why does so many people have two-or even three systems of the same kind?now i don't know how much were priced the GB,GBC,GBA or the SP a their time but it feels so much like a waste of money......


----------



## cracker (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice mod! I am not sure if I have the right EZ Writer model but I will take a look at it. Since it is my only one, I probably won't want to do this anyway.


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 5, 2014)

Mira said:


> why does so many people have two-or even three systems of the same kind?now i don't know how much were priced the GB,GBC,GBA or the SP a their time but it feels so much like a waste of money......


 
Collector-ism for the most part. I buy and sell games/systems for extra money so I've ended up with a fair collection of handhelds. You do not want to know how many 3DS systems I have currently.

One of the few things I never got was a flash cart for the original Game Boy. I might get one eventually, but first I need to find new faceplates for my GBMicros.


----------



## Ozito (Apr 7, 2014)

nickerous said:


> TEXT


 
Where did you buy Ninja Five-0?



Here's mine!


----------



## Plstic (Apr 7, 2014)

Ozito said:


> So what's up with that naked N64? And is that a japanese 20th anniversary GBM?
> 
> Well, since we are uploading pictures of the whole nintendo handheld line-up I'll post mine too.
> Tomorrow, now i shall sleep.
> ...


 
I was testing out the RGB mod on my Sony PVM. It was too dark so I had to cut a trace to get C-Sync. Yes it is a 20th anniversary, I got it new a few years ago pretty cheap.


----------



## HombreDeAlma (Apr 14, 2014)

How the hell did you guys get all those boxed Micros and games!? Do you get lucky in bids or do you just dish out all you can in Buy Nows?


----------



## bowser (Apr 15, 2014)

Great job making me jealous guys. I reckon my face is a nice shade of green the hulk would be proud of.


----------



## Aeter (Apr 15, 2014)

Awesome you have Turtles: Fall of the footclan, the game I always wanted as a kid, but never got.
I'm gonna go check my GB/GBC collection and post it too now.

EDIT:
Here's my collection, apparently I've sold quite few over the years, so I decided to add my GBA titles too.


----------



## aleXXXps (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm trying to go back and collect import Gameboy games right now, mostly the classics like Zelda, Mario, Tetris, Final Fantasy, etc.  There are so many!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Apr 27, 2014)

This is so cool I never even seen that game boy camera thing before, I have always wanted to start a collection (had a genesis collection once but I gave it to my best friend for his B-day) keep up the good work though.
P.s black mages rule.


----------



## Sychophantom (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't have a single boxed Game Boy game. Too many moves, and too many just bought without them. I think I'll try to toss a picture up in the morning.


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (May 22, 2014)

My collection is far from pristine but it's something I'm definitely proud of.

*Nintendo Handheld Collection:*
Gameboy
Gameboy Light
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance x2
Gameboy Advance SP
Gameboy Micro
Nintendo DS (fat)
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo DSi
Nintendo 3DS x2

*Games:*
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Yellow
Pokemon Blue
Toy Story
Donkey Kong Land
Dr. Mario
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins
Super Mario Land 3: Wario Land
Kirby’s Dreamland 2
Jurassic Park
Quarth
Pokemon Gold
Pokemon Silver
Test Drive 6
Ghosts n’ Goblins
Pokemon Sapphire
Pokemon Fire Red
Gran Turismo
plus many more that aren't pictured...

*Accessories:*
Game Genie (Gameboy)
Game Shark (GBC/GBP)
Gameboy screen magnifier
Pokewalker
GBC/GBA Worm Light
Gameboy Printer + new box of refill paper
Link Cable
Gameboy Camera


----------



## thaddius (May 25, 2014)

Ok. I guess I'll move on to my GBA collection.

Before I post this stuff though *I would ask you not to contact me about selling any of these items, specifically my flash carts*. If I ever plan on selling them I will probably put them up on the trading forum.

Here's my collection of games (most in DS cases as explained here):












Not pictured: My copy of WarioWare: Twisted! I forgot to include it and didn't want to set everything up again. Also To the left of Pokemon Emerald is The Pinball of the Dead - I forgot to take it out of the case like the others that don't have covers.

And here's my collection of systems (including hardware clones) and flash carts:





Not pictured: I couldn't find my other XG-Flash 128mbit and it's programmer, nor could I find my boxed anniversary GBMicro, my green GBMicro, and two of my original SPs (silver and blue). Also there are two other GameShark models I couldn't find. When you have boxes and boxes of this stuff it's hard to just find them, even if you're organized.


----------



## cracker (May 25, 2014)

Nice collection! I've always wanted a micro but they are way too expensive for me. It is kind of ironic because there was so much bitching about them back when they were current handhelds due to being "too small" and lack of GB/C compability (which it supposedly can almost do) yet it sells for at least around the launch price for just a used one. I totally screwed up by not buying one at Walmart for $35 when they were closing them out.   

What's that red flash cart?


----------



## migles (May 25, 2014)

thaddius why do you have so many gba flashcarts xD you bought all of them?
gibbe me ez linker? :C jk

you have 2 models of eziv, the old and the new 2013/2014 model right?


----------



## thaddius (May 26, 2014)

cracker said:


> What's that red flash cart?


It's an EZF Advance. The glue of the sticker slowly seeped through the paper until it fell off.



migles said:


> you have 2 models of eziv, the old and the new 2013/2014 model right?


I purchased both before 2013. I don't think they're part of the original batch either.


----------

